# Reinhardt Pen Kit



## Johnturner (Sep 5, 2015)

It seems the Woodcraft is getting rid of this pen kit. (My Woodcraft had it 1/2 off discontinued). Does any one have any Reinhardt kits laying around that are taking up space?? I'll pay shipping plus some killer blanks for any.
Thanks
John


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 5, 2015)

Check with Berea Hardwoods...They have them on special. They have a sitewide 20% off special until 9am tomorrow. Enter code "cae20"


----------



## Johnturner (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks Karl.


----------



## TimR (Sep 6, 2015)

Our WC discounted some "old stock", and I was told they were changing sku numbers or something. By the way, it's "Rinehart"...DAMHIK!  (Well, if you don't know, I share the same name as the WC employee who passed away a few years ago.)


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 7, 2015)

John, if you're still looking you might also check with Exotic Blanks and/or Arizona Silhouette, both sites have them listed as "in stock".


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2015)

hmm...my local WC has em for a dollar less than normal price in the close out section...not really a deal here.


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 8, 2015)

Lee Valley carries the Rinehart.
http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=67155&cat=1,330,43243,53758

Les


----------

